# Mod looking, perfectly round "truffles" - how best to get that shape?



## heatheravilaj (Sep 3, 2011)

I am sometimes a purist, and I know that traditional truffles aren't round. But...I like the look of a perfect sphere. Who has experience achieving this and how did you do it? Chocoflex ganache mold? Magnetic truffle mold? Pre-made truffle shells? Other method?

Thanks all,

heatheravilaj


----------



## rosesen (Aug 10, 2010)

Hollow truffle shells - http://www.qzinafoods.com/content/103859


----------



## dobzre (Mar 3, 2011)

I used silicone molds, froze them rock solid, then fused two halves together.


----------

